# Best Steelhead flies....



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Seeing that I am new to the whole fly fishing life, what are some of the more proven producers in terms of fly patterns?
There are so soo many flies out there! Im not too sure where to start......


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

There are a lot of flies. I usually use woolly buggers in black and white, black stone flies, and egg patterns in various colors. I have had good results using them. You can send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

It really depends on conditions and water temps.

Early part of the season the fish are pretty aggressive and like wooly buggers and streamers. Later in the season I go to an egg pattern and a nymph like a black hares ear.

If one pattern doesn't work.....change it


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Now I am just getting into this and haven't got the first idea what ones to get.....
am I right in assuming that certain areas of the country use one type that another area would not use since different areas have different bugs and insects that these flies are suppose to be mimmicking? Or does the location not make as much of a difference?


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Pinball, Either go see Craig or call him... he will answer all of your questions and have what you need in his store or can get it quickly!


----------



## Nymphbouncer (Sep 9, 2009)

Pinball, I am also new to Steelhead fishing, so take advantage of anyone giving you advise especially on rigging your flies. If the Chromers are in and aggressive they will hit just about anything you throw at them that resembles their food source, but you have to be able to get it right in front of their face, which means close to the bottom. I struggled with this the first several outings last year. I like to use Black Stoneflies close to the bottom with a sucker spawn drfting just above. I also had a good day using a Whiskey Fly(Baby Deer HairSculpin Size 12) now I just have to learn how to tie my knots the correct way as the knots I tied failed 30% of the time when I tried putting pressure on the fish. I fish the Chagrin, but this year I will be checking out the Grand and Rocky. Good Luck on the Rivers this year!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

My favorite pattern!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Coot said:


> It really depends on conditions and water temps.
> 
> Early part of the season the fish are pretty aggressive and like wooly buggers and streamers. Later in the season I go to an egg pattern and a nymph like a black hares ear.
> 
> If one pattern doesn't work.....change it


Good points, Just like to add that Steelhead in not particularly selective when feeding. It is more of a presentation issue to have them willingly take your fly.
I see guys fishing fly lines throwing bobbers and splitshots at the fish spooking them.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Shut up n Fish That is my fav too, but late fall i will go with white or blue


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had luck swinging streamers like buggers and clousers in the fall. In the spring you can't beat sucker spawn and stonefly nymphs. But I have to agree that it is about reading the water and presentation more than "matching the hatch". It took me a while to learn to downsize and get really stealthy when the water gets clear (amazing a 6 or 7 lb steelhead will eat a size 14 or 18 pheasant tail!). 

PS Ask on the river, most guys I have run into will at least give you a hint as to what the fish are clued into. Tight lines!


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I plan on heading to erie outfitters tomorrow and pick up some of the essentials.


----------

